# Who rates passengers below 5 stars?



## chrs1986 (Oct 12, 2017)

I will never rate below 5 stars unless they kill me. Who don't understand doing this is probably the best thing that happened since the light bulg was invented. Try Mcdonalds way worse.


----------



## Bad Breath (Oct 2, 2017)

Again, in English please.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

chrs1986 said:


> I will never rate below 5 stars unless they kill me. Who don't understand doing this is probably the best thing that happened since the light bulg was invented. Try Mcdonalds way worse.


Jesusdrivesuber has said he'll do it _*e v e r y t i m e*_ he gets a "bad" or disagreeable passenger! He's literally using this system to judge every passenger's behavior, and he thinks this will cut-down on the number of less-desirable pax he picks up. My self and a few others here on UP (about 8 months ago) have tried to explain why this scheme won't work. But he doesn't give-a-care.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

I've never done it. I drive pretty much only during the day, so I don't deal with the drunk/late night crowd. I've never had a weird or rude passenger, so I just automatically rate 5 stars. *shrugs*


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 19, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Jesusdrivesuber has said he'll do it _*e v e r y t i m e*_ he gets a "bad" or disagreeable passenger! He's literally using this system to judge every passenger's behavior, and he thinks this will cut-down on the number of less-desirable pax he picks up. My self and a few others here on UP (about 8 months ago) have tried to explain why this scheme won't work. But he doesn't give-a-care.


Circle1....
Would you explain your logic? I reserve 5 stars for exceptional riders only. I think they should be rewarded.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

TheHunter said:


> Circle1....
> Would you explain your logic? I reserve 5 stars for exceptional riders only. I think they should be rewarded.


Sure! [regarding the practice of one-starring]

First of all, if you're driving in a high population service area the odds you'll re-encounter that same pax would be very low, right? So if drivers are gittin' busy one-staring/two-starring pax who wouldn't cross the street to get in, or slammed the door or some other highly _*a r b i t r a r y*_ behavior, then you're lowering a pax's desirability in the eyes of subsequent drivers who make decisions based on pax rating - lowering the number of potential rides available to take. This is a mass cognitive bias exercise wherein YOU have no idea whatsoever why the pax has such a low rating!

Now, in a high pop service area I guess the impact would be minimal if only a handful drivers were practicing this. In a small area, however, this could backfire on drivers.

Yes, if a pax is disagreeable or reeks of some mal-odor then by all means, one-star/two-star them. But if I recall correctly, Jesusdrivesuber said he one-stared EVERY pax _*H E*_ didn't like. His reasoning was so that he didn't have to drive them again. When I pressed him on what market he was driving in, he demurred.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I rated a guy three stars last weekend because he was grumpy, swearing, slammed my doors HARD, and wasn't sure he was going to the right destination.

Yesterday around 6am I rated a drunk ish guy four stars because the pickup pin wasn't accurate, he fell asleep in my car, and I had to ask him several times to please exit the vehicle once we got to his destination.

I think I am being more than fair.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I rated a guy three stars last weekend because he was grumpy, swearing, slammed my doors HARD, and wasn't sure he was going to the right destination.
> 
> Yesterday around 6am I rated a drunk ish guy four stars because the pickup pin wasn't accurate, he fell asleep in my car, and I had to ask him several times to please exit the vehicle once we got to his destination.
> 
> I think I am being more than fair.


I consider tipsy riders part of the business at the bar haul. That's why they call on us to save them. I get them out and help them as much as I can, short of going to their door.

Now rude, or destructive behavior with obvious intent go below 3 in my book. All others average pax 4 stars. 5 Stars reserved for my top of the line customers.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Do you have an auxcord? 1 star!


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Rowdyness in car, touching radio, eating and drinking, leaving any type of garbage, putting windows down while a/c on, slamming doors or any attitude due to surge etc will get less than 5 stars. Retaliation from the rider wont hide their truth. Some of these riders act like they own you because drivers are letting them slam doors, pack 6 people in a x car, making multiple stops on peak hrs and giving them 5 stars just to earn a buck. Same goes for drivers pulling up in filthy, smelly, body part needing cars and wanting 5 stars. Rate accordingly folks! Dont enable


----------



## NashuaUberGuy (Jul 9, 2017)

I give them 5 stars with the expectation I will get 5 stars back. 95% of the time, they see me putting 5 stars up and they reciprocate. 

The ones who I know for absolute certain won't give me 5 stars get 3 stars or less. Anyone who wants to give me less than 5 stars wants to take away my livelihood, and I don't want someone like that in my car.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I give 3 stars to everyone just because...


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Biggest negative for me is making me wait. If you make me wait where there is no where to legally pull over or make me wait without apologizing then I will down-rate you.

I guess that might change now that we'll get paid more for waiting.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Jc. said:


> I give 3 stars to everyone just because...


I have adjusted over 300 riders to 1 star a week later but Uber put a stop to that


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Basic ride, 5 stars

Making me wait over 2 mins, -1
Offensive or overpowering smell, -1
On your phone entire time and not an emergency, -1
Trying to blow my speakers or play country music, -1
Food or drink, -1-2
Other stupid stuff (underage, no car seat, vomit, etc), blocked and reported

It basically boils down to disrespecting me, my time or my property, I rate down accordingly.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

I haven't down-rated anyone (only about 100 rides combined Uber-Lyft) but like others here I only work an occasional morning and avoid the bar crowd. Most of my passengers are either going to work or coming from work, so they're not really looking to create any nonsense.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Sure! [regarding the practice of one-starring]
> 
> First of all, if you're driving in a high population service area the odds you'll re-encounter that same pax would be very low, right? So if drivers are gittin' busy one-staring/two-starring pax who wouldn't cross the street to get in, or slammed the door or some other highly _*a r b i t r a r y*_ behavior, then you're lowering a pax's desirability in the eyes of subsequent drivers who make decisions based on pax rating - lowering the number of potential rides available to take. This is a mass cognitive bias exercise wherein YOU have no idea whatsoever why the pax has such a low rating!
> 
> ...


But that's part of why a driver rates a pax 1-star. The Driver won't be matched up with that particular pax again (which is what we as drivers want to happen if pax is a ********.)

I give most people 4-stars; assholes or people who make me wait a while get 2 or 3 stars. 1 single star I reserve for the worst of the worst.

Cash tip, 5-stars. Tip in app right in front of me, 5-stars.

I'm not giving out 5-stars to people while holding the false hope about them tipping me. I did that when I could go back and re-rate them later, but now that we can't re-rate pax, screw that.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

I reserve 5 stars for people who tip me. Too bad for the ones that tip in the app and I don't see it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> On your phone entire time and not an emergency, -1


I prefer riders who are on the phone the whole time. That's the easiest sort of ride. All you have to do is drive rather than be the driver/DJ/entertainer half the pax expect you to be.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

In over 3700 rides, I've only rated a few pax below 5 stars. But, unfortunately, I'm going to be more selective and start rating lower than 5 stars since I cannot change the rating. If a rider stinks, -1, and like that for other traits. 
There are lots of reasons to give less than 5 stars. And now Uber has made it easier for rides to lie about their trip. It seems the rides app defaults to 5 stars, like the driver app does, but when the rides rates below 5 stars, they get a menu of reasons to choose from, and they can select as many as they like.
So much for 180 of change. That one backfired.


----------



## Nice_Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

I rate everyone 5 stars, they REALLY need to mess up to get 1 star,nothing in between with my rating. Riders are able to rate you a day later so if their rating dropped they will rate you badly too. I try to avoid all VIPs unless it's at the airport.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

chrs1986 said:


> I will never rate below 5 stars unless they kill me. Who don't understand doing this is probably the best thing that happened since the light bulg was invented. Try Mcdonalds way worse.


How would you rate persons that make embarrassing "cat calls" at pedestrians?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Julescase said:


> But that's part of why a driver rates a pax 1-star. The Driver won't be matched up with that particular pax again (which is what we as drivers want to happen if pax is a &%[email protected]!*.)


Wait . . . WHAT??

Are you claiming that the software caters to each driver individually?? You W I L L be matched again if you accept the ride. The system (imo) shows the _collective rating from *all* drivers_ . . . no???


----------



## tjoseph47 (Sep 22, 2017)

I've rated some below 5 for sure. I don't like to wait, who does but will not rate down for making me wait a few minutes, UNLESS they act non-nonchalant. I called one guy to tell him I was there. He said he'd be out an a minute or 2....UGH, like 5 was more like it. He comes out his door and then decides he needs to "recheck" the mail. He slowly walks to the car and just gets in; kind of like I owe it to him to wait until HE'S totally ready. I had a tough decision.....how bad would I rate him (I gave him 3 stars and commented at his attitude). That's happened a few times. I even had one guy pull out a cigarette. That and yelling over the phone about "where am I" will definitely result in 4 stars or less.



circle1 said:


> Wait . . . WHAT??
> 
> Are you claiming that the software caters to each driver individually?? You W I L L be matched again if you accept the ride. The system (imo) shows the _collective rating from *all* drivers_ . . . no???


I'm not sure about Uber, but I know for sure that if you give a sub par rating to a pax on Lyft, they will not pair you again. They will even text you to let you know



tjoseph47 said:


> I've rated some below 5 for sure. I don't like to wait, who does but will not rate down for making me wait a few minutes, UNLESS they act non-nonchalant. I called one guy to tell him I was there. He said he'd be out an a minute or 2....UGH, like 5 was more like it. He comes out his door and then decides he needs to "recheck" the mail. He slowly walks to the car and just gets in; kind of like I owe it to him to wait until HE'S totally ready. I had a tough decision.....how bad would I rate him (I gave him 3 stars and commented at his attitude). That's happened a few times. I even had one guy pull out a cigarette. That and yelling over the phone about "where am I" will definitely result in 4 stars or less.
> 
> I'm not sure about Uber, but I know for sure that if you give a sub par rating to a pax on Lyft, they will not pair you again. They will even text you to let you know





tjoseph47 said:


> I've rated some below 5 for sure. I don't like to wait, who does but will not rate down for making me wait a few minutes, UNLESS they act non-nonchalant. I called one guy to tell him I was there. He said he'd be out an a minute or 2....UGH, like 5 was more like it. He comes out his door and then decides he needs to "recheck" the mail. He slowly walks to the car and just gets in; kind of like I owe it to him to wait until HE'S totally ready. I had a tough decision.....how bad would I rate him (I gave him 3 stars and commented at his attitude). That's happened a few times. I even had one guy pull out a cigarette. That and yelling over the phone about "where am I" will definitely result in 4 stars or less.
> 
> I'm not sure about Uber, but I know for sure that if you give a sub par rating to a pax on Lyft, they will not pair you again. They will even text you to let you know


actually here's a response from Lyft - 
We've received your feedback about the ride given to *****.

I'm sorry to know that your ride experience wasn't good because of the passenger's attitude. We believe that you're an amazing Lyft driver and when it comes to picking up passengers and giving rides, sometimes things may not go as smoothly as we'd hope and we truly admire your patience and professionalism in these situations.

Not to worry, since you've rated below 4-star, this ensures that you'll no longer be paired with this passenger in the future.

Thanks for your patience and hard work to provide an excellent service for the Lyft community!

Take care and stay safe, Anthony! ☺


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

tjoseph47 said:


> We believe that you're an amazing Lyft driver and


You are an AMAZING driver!!

Lol

They forgot to mention how much they value you.


----------



## tjoseph47 (Sep 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You are an AMAZING driver!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> They forgot to mention how much they value you.


I can't argue with them, they are 100% right LOL, but how did they know?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I edited Lyft's email:

I'm sorry to know that your ride experience wasn't good because of the passenger's attitude. We believe that you're an amazing Lyft driver and when it comes to picking up passengers and giving rides, sometimes things may not go as smoothly as we'd hope and we truly admire your patience and professionalism in these situations.

Not to worry, since you've rated below 4-star, this ensures that you'll no longer be paired with this passenger in the future.

Thanks for your patience and hard work to provide an excellent service for the Lyft community!

_*By the way, after looking through your account we noticed that you have a high number of cancellations. High cancellations prevent us from running a smooth platform. We are therefore deactivating you immediately. This decision is final. Best of luck!*_

Take care and stay safe, Anthony! ☺


----------



## tjoseph47 (Sep 22, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I edited Lyft's email:
> 
> I'm sorry to know that your ride experience wasn't good because of the passenger's attitude. We believe that you're an amazing Lyft driver and when it comes to picking up passengers and giving rides, sometimes things may not go as smoothly as we'd hope and we truly admire your patience and professionalism in these situations.
> 
> ...


ohhhh noooooo, sorry about the cancellations but I don't like to drive more than 2 minutes to get to a pax


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

tjoseph47 said:


> I've rated some below 5 for sure. I don't like to wait, who does but will not rate down for making me wait a few minutes, UNLESS they act non-nonchalant. I called one guy to tell him I was there. He said he'd be out an a minute or 2....UGH, like 5 was more like it. He comes out his door and then decides he needs to "recheck" the mail. He slowly walks to the car and just gets in; kind of like I owe it to him to wait until HE'S totally ready. I had a tough decision.....how bad would I rate him (I gave him 3 stars and commented at his attitude). That's happened a few times. I even had one guy pull out a cigarette. That and yelling over the phone about "where am I" will definitely result in 4 stars or less.
> 
> I'm not sure about Uber, but I know for sure that if you give a sub par rating to a pax on Lyft, they will not pair you again. They will even text you to let you know
> 
> ...


Anyone who calls me and acts pissed or *****y towards me is automatically cancelled. Anyone who makes me wait is automatically 4 stars, if they don't apologize for making me wait, they get 3 stars max.

Saturday 1 am I was on my way to a pickup and still a few streets away- got a phone call - it was my pax. Totally *****y tone; "DID YOU JUST PASS US?" Sounded obnoxious and drunk. I said " I don't think so, I still have a few streets to go according to the address you entered and the directions that I'm following " then she says "WHAT? WHAT??!!" It was then that I hung up and cancelled. Who wants to deal with an obnoxious drunken pax with an attitude before you even get in the frigging car? Ugh.


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

To all of you that just give 5 stars to everyone ; What is your rating ? I bet it isn't 5 * !
Over


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

tjoseph47 said:


> I've rated some below 5 for sure. I don't like to wait, who does but will not rate down for making me wait a few minutes, UNLESS they act non-nonchalant. I called one guy to tell him I was there. He said he'd be out an a minute or 2....UGH, like 5 was more like it. He comes out his door and then decides he needs to "recheck" the mail. He slowly walks to the car and just gets in; kind of like I owe it to him to wait until HE'S totally ready. I had a tough decision.....how bad would I rate him (I gave him 3 stars and commented at his attitude). That's happened a few times. I even had one guy pull out a cigarette. That and yelling over the phone about "where am I" will definitely result in 4 stars or less.
> 
> I'm not sure about Uber, but I know for sure that if you give a sub par rating to a pax on Lyft, they will not pair you again. They will even text you to let you know
> 
> ...


If a pax yells at me on the phone when I call them to let them know I'm here, that is an immediate cancellation! I will not deal with paax disrespect.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Ratings are important. Its part of the gamification of your job. 

If everyone rated 5 stars, then ratings would be useless and not matter. 

All of the non-cash perks like stars and badges depend on everyone playing the game. Otherwise the passenger just focuses on price and the driver on revenue.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Ratings are important. Its part of the gamification of your job.
> 
> If everyone rated 5 stars, then ratings would be useless and not matter.
> 
> All of the non-cash perks like stars and badges depend on everyone playing the game. Otherwise the passenger just focuses on price and the driver on revenue.


But the way Uber and Lyft ratings work are geared in favor of the rider and used to punish the driver. If you gave a rider a low rating, they would retaliate with a worse one. Not only do riders give poor rating, but, I assume, they also lie about the reason for the low rating. It happened to be a couple of times. And then there is what Uber calla "cultural differences" and Lyft denies it. Some rating are low because of racial bias, whether it low is from a black rider and a white driver, or the other way around. Racial bias is a factor in some ratings. And there is the NEWBEE rider. I had several riders rate me as a 3 or 4 because they don't know how the system works. A year ago I picked up the same rider about 4 times. Each time I got a cash tip $2 or $3 from him and each time after his trip my rating went down a little. I asked him how he rates drivers. He told me that he rates most rides as a 3, for average, 4 is above average, 5 is outstanding (he never rated anyone 5), and 1 or 2 were for bad rides. He had no idea, until I explained the rating system, that he was hurting driver rating and that a driver could be deactivated if his rating fell below 4.6 or so.
Ratings count, but the system is unfair. A driver should be able to challenge a bad rating. And now if the rider rates below 5 stars, they are given a menu of excuses for the bad rating - rating protection my ass.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> Ratings count, but the system is unfair. A driver should be able to challenge a bad rating.


Ratings for drivers are important, yet unfair. A rating system is needed to keep some drivers in check, the crappiest need to be weeded out somehow.

Rating for pax are a joke. Pax should have to deal with the threat of expulsion via low ratings, but they don't. Which begs the question, why do we even bother to rate pax?

On Lyft it's even worse, when they give you a stacked ping they don't show the pax rating and you can't look it up. So regardless of your personal pax cutoff, you may get those horrid pax. Either that or you have to say Last Ride every time you get a Lyft request.

If Luber would simply send a monthly email to pax with basic fricking info, like "ratings explained" or "please be ready for your driver", it would be such a benefit to us all.


----------



## Murtheblur (Jul 10, 2017)

chrs1986 said:


> I will never rate below 5 stars unless they kill me. Who don't understand doing this is probably the best thing that happened since the light bulg was invented. Try Mcdonalds way worse.


I ONLY drive Friday/Saturday nights and have only rated 4 people lower than five.....all were a 1. ! guy passed out and couldnt wake him up, 1 girl ate in the car and got more on the seat and floor than her mouth..........and 2 different girls PEED on the seat!!


----------



## LunaDustland11 (Jan 6, 2018)

I only rated below 4 once, the kid almost threw up in my vehicle but I luckily had grocery bags


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

LunaDustland11 said:


> I only rated below 4 once, the kid almost threw up in my vehicle but I luckily had grocery bags


You're 24 and you're calling an adult a "kid"?


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

chrs1986 said:


> I will never rate below 5 stars unless they kill me. Who don't understand doing this is probably the best thing that happened since the light bulg was invented. Try Mcdonalds way worse.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I rated a guy three stars last weekend because he was grumpy, swearing, slammed my doors HARD, and wasn't sure he was going to the right destination.
> 
> Yesterday around 6am I rated a drunk ish guy four stars because the pickup pin wasn't accurate, he fell asleep in my car, and I had to ask him several times to please exit the vehicle once we got to his destination.
> 
> I think I am being more than fair.


You're far too forgiving!


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

Rated a half drunk pax 4* for slamming my doors on the way out, however, my policy has recently changed to where they will get dinged down to 3* for that.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

*I rate fairly. *

5 stars for a long trip with no problems.
4 stars for an attitude.
3 stars for I'd rather not see them again.
2 stars for pax being stupid for not cancelling my long pickup for short trip.
1 star for all the negatives above, with a report to customer support.
Sizable cash tips brings forgiveness to 5 stars.


----------



## Tomasimo (Oct 15, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> *I rate fairly. *
> 
> 5 stars for a long trip with no problems.
> 4 stars for an attitude.
> ...


Yeah that's good. I tend to think in terms of -1 for making me wait, -1 for door slam, -2 for eating in my car, -3 for attitude, etc. So far not many bad experiences, but I'm ready to ding them accordingly if warranted.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Jc. said:


> I give 3 stars to everyone just because...


This

After reading this thread I promise to start down rating bad PAX!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I rate..

4 stars = make me wait more than 4 min before cancel option.

3 stars = Smell

2 stars = loud crazy girl/boy that cant stop talking for 1 sec.

1 stars = drunk, aggressive, vulgar, walmart/target pax, ask to go drive-thru, Uber CEO


----------

